# FritzBox 7390 AVM USB-Speed



## legatus (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo ich wollte mal fragen ob irgendwer Erfahrungen mit der 7390 von AVM gemacht hat.

Mich würde interessieren was die für einen Speed über den USB Port schafft. die 7270 bzw mein gefritzter W920V von der T-Com sind nun mit ca 3 MB/s nicht so der brüller. 

Schafft da die 7390 mehr? ich würde die gerne als eine art NAS benutzen um dort Filme/MP3s abzulegen, damit sie auf allen Rechnern zur verfügung stehen. Aber da sind 3 MB/s etwas wenig  

Wäre nett wenn jemand mal berichten könnte!


----------



## K3n$! (11. Mai 2010)

Mit ein wenig mehr Geld kannst du auch gleich ein NAS bauen, damit bist du dann sicherlich besser beraten


----------



## legatus (11. Mai 2010)

naja ich hatte schon überlegt meinen W920V zu behalten einen Gigabitswitch hinter zu hängen und dann dies hier zu kaufen:

Externe Gehäuse

bin ich bei ca 170 € wenn ich das richtig sehe 50 € günstiger und mit gigabitlan... aber die bewertungen sind echt mies... naja wie stellst du dir das denn vor mit dem NAS? ich dachte auch schon an ein NAS mit nem ATOM


----------



## K3n$! (12. Mai 2010)

Ich habe schon öfters gelesen, dass dieses NAS-Gehäuse recht gut sein soll:

D-Link DNS-323, Gb LAN Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Dazu kaufst du dir dann noch 1/2 Platten und einen Switch, wobei du den ja nur bedingt gebrauchen könntest oder sind schon alle Ports deines Routers belegt ?


----------



## legatus (12. Mai 2010)

Das klingt echt sehr interessant. Sogar vom Stromverbrauch her: 10 Watt ist auch das was ein Atomserver verbrauchen würde. Und auch die Kritiken sehen gut aus... Übertragungsraten muss ich aber sagen ist mit 17 MB/sek etwas mau, da hätte ich mir bei Gigabit-Lan etwas mehr erhofft. Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp den werde ich echt im Auge behalten!


----------

